# Almost done with loft; one more question



## jdjd (Jun 10, 2007)

Hey everyone. Haven't been on here in awhile. Found little Coco in the nest today then Blue too.

Anyway, we're almost done with the loft but I have one question. I have an open wire part, then I have a wooden part to portect them from the wind and rain. Should I have a solid wall with a hole cut and a plank slided through for perching to access the wooded part or have it open with no wall dividing the wired part from the wooded part. Im asking becuase I didn't know if I didnt have the divider with an entry at the top, would they get chilled from drafts? Could they get in and out of the loft? It would be an upside down U opening with a ft long plank slided through a cut slit below the opening to form a perch on both inside and outside to allow landing on the planks for entering their roost and nest or to allow them to go to the open wire side for some exercise and fresh air.

What do yall think?


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

This is another one of those things that if you ask 100 fanciers you will get 100 answers. Also living in the Southeast (Georgia) I have chosen to go with a more solid wall construction. That seems to be the way most of the guys down here in my club have gone, and with good results. Now, having said that, you must insure that there is adequate ventilation in the loft. In my loft, I will have fresh air enter from several grated vents in the floor that I can cover in the winter if I feel the need. The foul air will exit through vents between the rafters in the roof. I will also be installing three attic vents that will allow me to mechanically turn over all of the air in the loft in about three minutes. These vents will be set to automatically come on when the temperature gets above a certain point in the loft.

I hope that this setup will allow me to be as fexible as possible when it comes to ventilation, temperature and humidity.

Hope this helps,

Dan


----------



## jdjd (Jun 10, 2007)

*Wow, Exellent Answer*

Alright, so If I have the solid wall with hole I need PLENTY of ventilation. Got it, can't wait for all of you to see pics of new backyard loft.


----------

